

(YC Winter08) Addher.com goes Beta - gabrielleydon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/13/myspacers-will-love-this-addher-widget-thingy/
i cant wait to read the comments for this
======
zach
The idea here is clearly whooshing over my head. I don't get why this is worth
making.

~~~
gabrielleydon
hey zach, this widget is just the start of what we are building. Our direction
will be much clearer over the next few months. As is I would describe the
current iteration of the site/widget as a link/photo exchange in the context
of a hot or not game. The site generates a lot of traffic to our users myspace
profiles and the analytics we provide them is pretty compelling. But to you (a
clicker) its just a slick hot or not widget that links to girls myspace
profiles. In fact go to the random voter widget and start surfing. If you like
someone drop by their profile and say hi (and maybe add her). :)

<http://www.addher.com/index.php?controller=randombattle>

~~~
zach
Thank you, that helps. Interested to see where you're going with this.

------
garbowza
Great job on the design and keeping it going at a quick pace. You'll
definitely get some people addicted. The distribution model is clearly a
winner. Good job, Addhers ;-)

------
rms
I'm not quite sure I get the long term goals. Is there something beyond people
adding themselves as a promotional tool?

Also, there's a typo: when you click on "Click here to visit me" after voting,
visit me is "vist me"

------
mpc
I really feel like it's inevitable that stuff like this is going to catch on
in a major way.

I think that an app that would allow people to create one-off games and polls
could be even more popular.

Nice work!

------
immad
Congrats. I like it.

I thought initially silly to not let men in, but now that i rethink it, its
probably the right thing to do since women want to promote and men want to see
hot chicks...

~~~
alaskamiller
so women are attention whores and men are perverts?

~~~
immad
:). At least I am fair against both sexes

------
staticshock
one of the questions in the widget has a typo: "who get's more action" (for
the ill informed, it should be "gets")

~~~
ivankirigin
I think people are looking at the cleavage more. I certainly didn't notice the
typo :)

------
dskhatri
I can see how this has huge revenue potential ala Hot or Not and a great
potential to go viral. Catchy names (addHer, addmired) too! You should try
harder not to look like another Hot or Not! The jittering photos are a little
annoying!

------
jamescoops
love the design - great to see the standard menu of web 2.0 stuff (photo
sharing) start to get a new twist

as people have pointed out the distributed approach could be v. powerful

big ups

------
ryan
Nice work, I see this getting a lot of traction

------
gustaf
This is awesome, congrats to launching!

------
tipjoy
nice touch, launching on v-day

